# Different temperature readings from different programs



## imeem (Feb 7, 2011)

Afterburner, AMD Overdrive, GPU-Z, and Furmark tells me different temperature reading for my video card. Which one should I believe?


----------



## Loosenut (Feb 7, 2011)

You actually have to ask? TPU's own GPU-Z of course...   :shadedshu


----------



## imeem (Feb 7, 2011)

GPU Z reports 47 C and Overdrive reports 42 C


----------



## douglatins (Feb 7, 2011)

Average. xP


----------



## imeem (Feb 7, 2011)

douglatins said:


> Average. xP



what do u mean average? Like average all the temps together?


----------



## Bo$$ (Feb 7, 2011)

Average often refered to as the Mean
add the values then divide by the number of values
Eg 45c and 47c .: 45+47=92 .: 92/2=46c

what card are you using?


----------



## Loosenut (Feb 7, 2011)

You could but your "average" might be too low to the actual temperature and run the risk of going over the safety threshold or limit.

I just use the highest reported temperature and go with that. If my safety threshold or limit is 55ºC and my highest reported temperature is 47ºC(actual is probably lower than that), I feel safe bringing that highest reported temperature close to the limit.

Did I explain that right? 

Good luck


----------



## imeem (Feb 7, 2011)

I'm using a Powercolor HD 5770

Here's a screenshot showing my temps. I don't have Afterburner right now cuz i just uninstalled it, but it shows the same temps as GPU-Z.


----------



## Black Panther (Feb 7, 2011)

The picture was a bit too tiny but it said 77 degrees like Furmark?

That's a good load temperature, no need to worry.


----------



## imeem (Feb 7, 2011)

here's a bigger picture. srry for the small picture.





Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## Bo$$ (Feb 7, 2011)

those other temps (GPU#1,2,3) are memio, and the VRMS

GPU-Z shows correct temps i think CCC is reading GPU#1 rather than GPU


----------



## imeem (Feb 7, 2011)

don't you think it's weird that AMD's own software is reading the temperature wrong and yet a third party software reads it right...


----------

